# Another annoying problem with my Humminbird 788CI.



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

With the help of Humminbird and some replacement parts, my power interruption problems have gone away. It was a lingering annoyance last year. Last fall, I noticed that I was occasionally losing the bottom depth reading while cruising so i checked out the transducer recently to find two deformed tabs that are supposed to hold the ducer in the down position. I've never hit anything with it, so it appears that the pounding of Lake Erie has taken it's toll. The ducer was intalled on trnaducer board per H'bird instuctions for height/local/etc. It should be noted that I did not install the single screw to fix the ducer in the down position so maybe that's my mistake, but if it's designed to pop up and save the ducer, why should it so easily deform and require replacement? My conclusion is poor retainer tab design.

This 2 piece "hinged" bracket has been a disappointment since the start as Humminbird poorly designed it with a square opening that causes a rooster tail of water to spray the back of the boat. Duct tape has been on it from day 1.

While I really enjoy the gps/chartplotter/fishfinding function, this unit has provided too much aggravation and down time for a $600 unit.

Perhaps HBirdDeborahCRC can offer a solution as she helped me through the frustrating power problem that has plagued some H'bird units. Do they make an improved bracket?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had the same problem on my 14 footer. Just raise the transducer a little and the rooster tail will be eliminated. Bottom of the ducer is now even with the bottom of my hull, same as my Lowrance ducer on my Erie boat. Also solved the bottom signal loss. I believe it was too much turbulence that would cause the signal loss at higher speeds.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks shortdrift, I'll try raising it up when i get a replacement bracket. Good thing I used a plastic transducer mounting board; I don't even flinch when I drill new (shallow) holes.

Tight Lines and happy jigging or trolling out west.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the 778c. Its being sent to their service department tomorrow. It wont mark fish or sound any fish alarms. Ive tried two transducers. Pain in the butt. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I was told by a H'bird rep that I should have gotten a square plug to fit in the square hole to stop the rooster tail. I believe that I bought my unit before H'bird came out with their plug fix. I was also told that I must have hit something to deform or break the bracket. I disagree, but none-the-less have only one choice, that is, to order a replacement bracket. I see that the new bracket (just ordered one) doesn't have the square hole, but still only has two small plastic retaining tabs that must take the upward pounding with the transducer being held slightly below flush with the bottom of the boat. Oh well, I really like the unit in spite of the shortcomings of the tranducer bracket.

I guess it could be worse, I could have a dead $600 unit. Speaking of dead, my 4 year old Lowrance XD50DS unit that came with my boat package died. This is/was my back-up unit. This is my 3rd Lowrance product I've owned and the 3rd to die prematurely.


----------

